# What do you like for Walleye?



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey guys in your oppinion what do you think are good baits and lures for walleye?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

For what ice fishing or open water? If open water what time of year?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Open water, um winter and spring unless you can fish them during summer. Thanks.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

In the winter
Buckshot Rattle Spoons 1/8 or 1/4oz with a minnow head
Jigging Raps with waxies or minnow heads
Salmo Chubby Darters
Colored Hook and a minnow on a bobber or tip-up 6 inches off the bottom

Spring
1/8 or 1/4 oz depending on curent with a 3 inch twister tail white, yellow, or chart are my favorite colors

You can always tip it with a minnow if needed.

Summer

I like to troll bottom bouncers and sprinners with a crawler on it.

I also like to troll cranks. Walley Divers and Storm Thunder Cranks are a couple of the ones I use the most. As far as color anything perch is always good in lakes with perch in them.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Jig and minnow combo, jig and tail combo, rapala shad raps, and bottom bouncers spinners and worm combo. The 3 that I have taken many many many eyes on. Though the ice...jigging spoons with a full or just the head of a minnow.


----------

